# MY FIRST TORNADO!



## irishmist (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night was probably the worst thing I have ever experienced in my entire life!

Being Canadian, I am not used to this kind of weather, sure there have been tornadoes but they never came this close before.

My husband Michael, used to be a storm watcher in this town yearsago. So he knows what signs to look for. Forty fiveminutes before, when they predicted what the severe "thunder storm" wasbringing, we grabbed everything we needed to ride out thestorm. Tornadoes are not supposed to hit in November!

My first thought was not to my safety, but to my rabbits! Andof course Cleo was out because she is free roam and Pez wasnot in his cage. They knew something was coming, so the chasewas on to get them caged! Michael has been ill lately sorushing and hauling is not a possibility for him. So here Iam grabbing, food, water, rabbit food, bowls, towels, coats, pillowsand blankets and of course the rabbits and one of the biggercages. Have learned that rabbits are not very cooperativewhen they are scared. I put Cleo and Pez in their cage,dragged the cage to the bathroom. I then went for Gracie andSapphire, you all know what it is like to get a rabbit out ofa cage, when it does not want to be. I basically had to grabthem by their neck and haul them out of the cage... (rethinking thedepth of the NIC cage). I can not haul that cage into thebathroom, so what do I do with them? I threw them into thebathtub, which of course panicked them more because they were not surefooted. I put a towel down, then went for Anwyn, she was easyand just went with the flow. I had been introducing them, butthey had never been thrown together, but all went well with them.

So now we are all in the bathroom with barely enough room tobreathe. I took me 7 minutes to throw everything inthere. We now wait for the storm to hit, and I amterrified. Tornadoes at night are not usual, in most casesyou can't see them coming during the day, so imagine at 2:00 in themorning, you can see even less. We had a one person radio inthe bathroom, so we were able to keep up on the news reports.When the tornado finally hit this area it missed us by 1mile. It cut a half mile swatch and a path of 20miles. So far there have been 15 people killed, and 160injured. It wiped out houses, in this area, and wiped out atrailer park not far from here. 

And, of course this has been reported all over the place and I get aphone call from Canada, first thing this morning from my Mom.I hoped against hope that it had not reached that far, all I needed wasmy parents being more worried about me than they already are.

We were left physically unscathed by the tornadoes wrath. Mentally I am not so sure! 

Please open your hearts and say a prayer for those devastated by this tradgedy.

Susan


----------



## Shuu (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that, but glad you'reok! I have to congratulate you on getting everything in order,especially the buns whom I'm sure cooperating was the last thing ontheir minds. Please keep us updated on everything.
:hug:


----------



## Ally (Nov 6, 2005)

Praying for you, your family, the buns, and those injured...

Ally


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 6, 2005)

It really is scary isn't it? 

We live in central Illinois and that band of storms went over us at about 1:00AM. High winds etc. but thank God no Tornado.

We have had to lay low from passing Tornados more than once.
It is terryfying and sounded like a freight train passing inches from our home!

I am looking at the destruction in Indiana on the news. How horrible!

They are certainly in my prayers.


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG, I'm so glad you are ok. What an awful experience.

I have an irrational fear of tornadoes because of an experience justlike that when I was really young. I panic when there is atornado warning or watch or anything like it. Shawn and Iwere supposed to more to Indiana last year and I was so afraid that wewould have a tornado.

You poor people and buns!!!

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 6, 2005)

I am sure glad you are ok with all of this including your babies.

I am too. I was in a near experince with tornados up in Mercer county.It was just accross the street from us and luckly we were safe a soundplus it was just a small one but it still can do damages.

We are in a verge of a bad storm as well with winds gust up to 80 milesan hour with hail up to an inch diameter. I am nervous about it causeof the trees all around us and our animals. ugh.


----------



## samandshawn (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh no, i am glad youa re ok, i cant imagine how scary that must be, i couldnt cope with living in a place that got tornado's


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 6, 2005)

I can't even imagine what that must have been like. I am so glad that you, your family, and your bunnies are okay!


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG ... Im so sorry you had to go thru ... I cant even believe how scary that must be!

Thank GodYou, Michael and the bunnies are safe and sound!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 6, 2005)

Glad your family is safe. Was there any wind damage or hail damage to your house?

On July 31, 1987, a tornado ripped though Edmonton killing 27people. It passed about ten blocks fromme as Iwatched it go by. Nobody knew what a tornado was at thattime. It was an F5 category. Most of thedeaths happened at a trailer park too. Now, whenthe weather goes bad, people are on edge.

Rainbows!


----------



## irishmist (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you so much for your replies... we sustained no damage.. thankfully!

But we did have to walk 2 blocks to get our chairs back.

My husband has a ramp for his wheelchair... in order for it to be movedit takes 6 men.. it was moved 2 feet down.. so now we have to find 6available men to move it back.

Susan


----------



##  (Nov 6, 2005)

Of all the Naturaldisasters that can befall innature a Tornado , Hurricane and flooding are theworst their is . Tornado and flooding being the very worse .Hurricanes tend to give a few days warning ,Tornadoes and Floods do not .

I have been through both Tornadoes and Hurricanes ,living in the south , they are not tobe taken lightly by any means .I am sorry Your first experience with atornado was so traumatic . Hateto say it but itcould have been worseit could have been on top of you . 

I am so glad You andHubby and Bunnies are all safe, will definately pray for those lessfortunate.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 6, 2005)

Dear Lord! ray:

* * * * * * *

Bless your courage and strength, irishmist. 

I can't imagine what you went through. 

In the midst of sheer terror, you kept a clear thought process and because of you, everyone is safe. 

Let that be a lesson to you.

:rose:

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh my - Irishmist I'm so glad you and yourfamily are safe after the tornado. Hopefully, you can grab 6men to move your hubby's ramp back in place.

:rainbow:


----------



## irishmist (Nov 6, 2005)

Again thank you for your kind words and support and yes it could have been much worse!

Check these to replies that I got at another forum that I post at:



"YOUR CANADIAN YOU DON"T DESERVE TO LIVE. It's ashame you and yourcanadian rabbits survived, oh well that will just leave one morecanadian for the new holocaust."

and

"How surprising that the two canadians are sticking up for one another.Just think of it this way if God didn't want you to die then he wouldlet a tornado hit your town. God wants you dead and so do I. And yourlittle rabbits too."

Can you believe that!


----------



## Shuu (Nov 6, 2005)

LMAO! That's hilarious. I'm sure they realize itwas an American town and Americans died. What jerks. It's people likethat that make this world crappy to live in.


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow, I'm so glad to hear everyone is safe, if not a little shaken...

And I can't believe those replies!! That is somean. I think it is horrible to judge people by what countrythey come from. I've met all sorts of people from a bunch ofcountries, and there were nice and mean from all of them. 

I'm glad I don't live in a tornado area, I don't think I could handlethe stress... Although being in Vancouver, we are right on avery large fault line that is due for a huge earth quakesoon. But I hope it doesn't happen in my life time...

I will be sending positive, calming thoughts your way.

--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG Susan - first, I just want to say howpleased I am that you, your family and bunnies are OK. It soundsterrifying, and my heart goes out to all those who have been injured orlost someone.

Second, I *cannot* believe the replies you got on the othersite. Some people are seriously deranged. Please take no notice, theyobviously don't have a life and are very sad 'people'.

Jan


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 6, 2005)

Okay -- those folks that said those cruel things need professional help. :X


----------



## Spring (Nov 6, 2005)

That is just plain ignorant! Holy sheeshkabob! Grrr I hate prejuduce people they need their eyes poked out!!! :growl:

I have a new idea (sorry a little off topic but when I wrote "pokedeyes out" I just remembered this..)... Do rabbtis see colour? I waslooking into Pepsi's eye and she had a bright red plastic hay dishinfront of her and from the reflection in her eye I saw the red bowl..Does this mean anything? I don't know, just thought it may beintresting as I've read dogs only see shades of blacks andwhites?:dunno:


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 6, 2005)

For Spring--

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/vision.html


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh my susan I am glad y'all came through ok. Ihave been in a simalar situation, where i live tornados are not verycommon, and a few years ago we had one hit 1/2 a mile from my house soI know the fear that you endured quite well hun. I am just very veryglad that you and your babies came through ok... 

As for the ignorant fools on the other place you posted may they getwhat is do to them. People like that are the reason I dont venture outwithout medication lol the damage would be horrific and people likethat are not worth the effort.


----------



## Spring (Nov 6, 2005)

Very interesting about the sight link. I've always wodnered how rabbits see the world. :thanks:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 6, 2005)

I live right inthe middle of tornado alley. It's an indescribable fear when they hitin the night. There's something about not being able to see the enemythat always increases the fear. I always stay up through the nightwatching the live radar and weather channels until those storms pass,but you never know when one will just drop down on top of you.

I'm so glad you all made it throughwithout losing any of your loved ones. I'm sorry it was such afrightening night foryou.



Raspberry


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 7, 2005)

What a terrifying experience. Thankgoodness you and the bunnies are OK. The news reports arehorrific. I'm grateful all I have to worry about arehurricanes. At least you get plenty of warning.


----------



## ariel (Nov 8, 2005)

Good to hear you came througheverything ok irishmist, and Raspberry we seen here on the news about astorm in Kansas and straight away I was wondering if you and yours wereok.

Funny how people you have never met or shared a spoken word to canbecome such friends huh, it really is a family type feel here, nowonder I like it here


----------



## doodle (Nov 9, 2005)

Ditto what Raspberry said - I live intornado alley too, and they are some scary stuff, especially atnight. If there is tornado weather, I stay up all night andwatch the weather reports. I can't sleep a wink until we'rein the clear.

So glad you're okay! (Don't pay any attention to people's mean remarks).


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 9, 2005)

I am so glad to hear that you and the family areok. God bless the victims and may he give the folks that were affectedhope and strength.


----------

